# Such a gooo.... Awwwwe maannn!



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

LOL it is so hard to train our men!  
Good boy Diesel, the second part of the day is on dad's shoulders


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

That's so cute! Deserves a belly rub I think.


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> That's so cute! Deserves a belly rub I think.


He got lots of them!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Diesel good! Boyfriend gets time out LOL


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Awww what a good boy! Like Bentley's mom said - second part is on dad!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bf needs puppy jail I think. Or at least to be posted on FB or the Dog Shamng Site with a sign around his neck. LOL. 

It really does make a difference if the doors are closed and things are out of reach. They can still find trouble if they're dedicated, but it sounds like Diesel is dong great!


----------

